# Want to try Nikon D5200 before buying? Any website to rent/hire in Delhi?



## ankitmahindru (Aug 9, 2014)

I am planning to buy a Nikon D5200. Primary purpose of the camera would be to shoot short films. I want to try out the camera before buying. Is there any website(like ebay /flipkart) from where i could rent one for a couple of days?


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not sure if there is any service provided by online portals. But you can find one in your city. or if any of your friend or relatives have a dslr, you can borrow from them for a day or two.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 10, 2014)

try talking to any nearby photo studios


----------



## ankitmahindru (Aug 11, 2014)

nac said:


> I am not sure if there is any service provided by online portals. But you can find one in your city. or if any of your friend or relatives have a dslr, you can borrow from them for a day or two.



Already tried the friends and relative option. Tried looking for renting companies and found two but they are in the other end of the city. Will look for a day or two, otherwise would have to go to one of those renting companies.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> try talking to any nearby photo studios



This looks like a good idea. Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the help everyone 

Finally managed to find a site that delivered it at my doorstep. 
(Reference: *www.irentshare.com/cameras.html)


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice find Ankit... 

But the pricing seems to be super expensive.


----------



## ankitmahindru (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah the prices are a bit high (Around 10%-20% more than the vendors i contacted). But i was ok with the prices as they delivered it at my place, otherwise i would have to travel 30kms to get them from one of those vendors. Overall i think i got a good deal, got it for Rs 1500/- for 3 days.


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2014)

That's cheaper than online quote  (though I haven't seen a quote for D5200) 
Did you negotiate the pricing?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 13, 2014)

ankitmahindru said:


> Finally managed to find a site that delivered it at my doorstep.
> (Reference: *www.irentshare.com/cameras.html)



Awesome share [MENTION=39599]ankitm[/MENTION]ahindu! bookmarked!


----------



## ankitmahindru (Oct 4, 2014)

nac said:


> That's cheaper than online quote  (though I haven't seen a quote for D5200)
> Did you negotiate the pricing?



The rent on the site is for a day, it is cheaper if you rent it for 3 days. Plus i did negotiate a bit on top of it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2014)

Offtopic... wouldn't canon be better for shooting movies?


----------

